
Platforms for Freelancers to Find the Perfect Work - simeondd
https://www.oxxy.com/blog/platforms-for-freelancers/
======
dang
Sockpuppet rings will get your accounts and sites banned on Hacker News.

------
hopeless
28 places to find the worst freelance jobs.

Seriously, I've looked at all these over the past 3 months but all those sites
provide me with is mild amusement and a growing library of screenshots of
ridiculous projects.

Most recent but illustrative one:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/04jtax1gozu9heg/2015-06-28%20at%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/04jtax1gozu9heg/2015-06-28%20at%2020.46.png?dl=0)
— An AirBnB clone in Rails, payments in UK & India, "one small tweak" (oh, I
love mystery!) and a project budget of $250-750

~~~
jdsampayo
I created a profile in freelancer dot com about 3 years ago and one in nubelo
dot com, never had a single job, the sites recommended me to make tests to
increase my reputation, but the tests where not free, I paid like 30USD to be
able to show some useless badges.

Waste of time, the best freelance projects and customers where by
recommendation. Instead of these 28 sites, I suggest to focus in connecting
people.

------
TamDenholm
I'd argue that none of these are a way to get decent work. The best way to get
the best kind of work is to find it locally. Go to local meetups, do some
talks, talk about the things you know about and have done and educate others
on it. You'll soon get your name out there and be approached by people for
help.

Do things, tell people.

~~~
mrfusion
Do you mention that you're available for freelancing when giving talks or
going to meetups? Any particular etiquette I should be aware of?

------
s_dev
How is there 28 freelance websites and [https://gun.io/](https://gun.io/)
wasn't mentioned? I would have thought that to be one of the more popular
sources for freelance work.

------
fasouto
28 interminable profile forms to fill

------
alexandersingh
The fundamental issue with these sites is that they attract a global labor
pool to openly compete with one another for extremely price sensitive clients
without the protection of artificial price controls.

~~~
ylg
I'd say the fundamental issue is that they are solving the Yellow Pages
problem, i.e. "how do I find a list of people who say they do what I need" or
"… need what I do". That's not been a valuable problem to solve since, well,
the Yellow Pages.

A valuable, related problem to solve is "how do I find a few people I could
rationally believe will help me get positive return on my investment." And, so
far as I know, no one has figured out how to convey the information we humans
need to arrive at that belief or trust via web pages (or printed yellow
ones)—notions like "we only register l33t with GitHub cred" and Ebay-esque
star ratings not withstanding.

------
rch
I'd like more information about how small law partnerships are formed and
managed internally. That seems like the best organisational strategy for
talented developers to emulate.

Any well produced X-Y-Z-llp site should be able to generate as much business
opportunity as these freelancer operations, but with the added mutual benefit
of being able to create lasting business relationships.

------
ExpiredLink
Freelances live on contacts. If you don't have contacts you're out of luck.

------
nikanj
They left out the best one: Meetup.com

------
eurmag
Remote Work resources like WeWorkRemotely.com definitely will gain more and
more popularity during time.

I see more and more companies hiring remotely. It's big cultural change, and
that's cool!

